# Aren't Fairies supposed to be thin??



## shutterspeed




----------



## colliemerles

aww bless how cute, is it a seal colour, gorgeous.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwww lovely  looks nice & cuddley to me


----------

